# Old bucket of rust back for one more trophy...



## The Raver (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello all and sundry,

It has been a long, long time.  Longer than I like to think about.  The last time I spoke to most of you (well, those who were around back then anyhow) was in 2002...nine years ago, at age 38.  Now, at a much mellowed age 47, I've somehow managed to pull myself back into competition shape, and am making one more run at the NPC Regionals next year, and if I qualify, the Nationals (both in the Master's class, of course) at the end of the year.

In any case, it's good to be part of the community again -- I'm looking forward to learning a few tricks from you young whippersnappers : - )

Best,

Rave


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*The Raver* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## The Raver (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Prince -- I think I have the forum structure figured out (good thing, my Alzheimer's could kick in at any moment), and I've gone ahead and upgraded to elite membership, so I should be all set.  Again, Thanks for the welcome aboard.


----------



## brazey (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome. Good luck on your goals


----------



## The Raver (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, @brazey -- much appreciated.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 14, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 14, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation. Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh. Check out the banners. See you around!




V/R
Chris


----------



## draconian (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## attodd (Oct 2, 2011)

welcome welcome


----------

